# RED BOOK 10 ?



## cookie (Nov 25, 2007)

Any word on it?  Thanks-John


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Cookie

 In October at the Keene NH show I spoke with John Hathaway who said he had talked to Doug Leybourne about the book and was told it would be out by Christmas?  Getting pretty close to that date now and haven't heard any other word on it.  Best regards,    Paul


----------



## cookie (Nov 26, 2007)

Paul- Thanks for your reply...there's been quite a few delays on its release. John


----------



## jimsears (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Leybourne has announced that Red Book 10 will be introduced at the Muncie fruit jar and bottle show in Muncie, Indiana.  The price of the book will be $40.  No orders will be filled prior to the Muncie show.

 Jim Sears


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Jim,
 Do you know what all is updated in it? I was hoping to see some more info on closures added.


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 1, 2007)

When is the Muncie, Indiana Show?


----------



## idigjars (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like we all need to go to the Muncie show.  Here is the information:

 JANUARY 14 - MUNCIE, INDIANA Midwest Antique Fruit Jar & Bottle Club Winter Show & Sale (9 AM - 2 PM) at the Horizon Convention Center, Muncie, Indiana, INFO: DAVE RITTENHOUSE, 1008 S. CR. 900 W., Farmland, IN 47340, PH: (765) 468-8091, E-mail: rittjman@aol.com.


----------



## jimsears (Dec 3, 2007)

Matt, 

 Doug mentioned that Red Book 10 will be about 50 pages longer than Red Book 9, but I don't know exactly what the new material will be.  I agree that a section on lids could be very helpful.  I'll try to pick up a wholesale lot of the books at Muncie in any case.

 Jim


----------

